# Nashville area shooting schools?



## Dannyboy555 (Jan 9, 2010)

All the ranges and gun facilities around here seem to only offer security and ccw classes. I'm looking for somewhere I can take courses to develop my self-defense hand gun tactics. Is there anything like that around here? Willing to travel, but due to work life I can't travel far for long. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## MikePapa1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Guns & Leather in Greenbrier, and soon Hendersonville, offers a full range of classes and has a great gun selection and a great indoor range.


----------

